# Finally Driven: The new Audi S3



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello all,
Finally I had the chance to take the new Audi S3 for a day-long test-drive. Being the proud owner of a MK2 TT 2.0T FSI kitted with Magnetic Ride and S-Tronic, I was curious to see how the new baby S-car would compare. I also had vested interest in this car, as my dealer would give me a big money back by buying my TT back at invoice price and selling me an S3 with a big discount, so I could potentially pocket a lot of money on the deal and it made a lot of sense economically. Well, just to take this out of the way, I really wanted to like this car, but I didnâ€™t... AT ALL.

*The looks: *
When my dealer brought me the car I thought it was nice. First impression is that it is a very nice Q-car, understated but with some subtle details like the brake callipers painted with the S3 logo. I even commented with the dealer that it would probably give the owner that feeling of connoisseur, as only people who knew what an S3 was would differentiate it from a normal A3. After I got in the car I noticed that the car was too understated, so for the normal folk, if I wasnâ€™t flooring it, they would say it wasnâ€™t anything special. When I parked the car at my office, my colleagues first asked: What happened that youâ€™re driving an A3? And then I had the explain that it was the brand-spanking-new S3 and all that.

Looking the car from the front, it looks OK, nothing special. From the back it looks too square with the deeper bumper. I think it quite spoiled the A3â€™s rear, which in my opinion is a great looking piece of design. Also, where the A3 looked like the front was closer to the ground than the rear, kind of leaning forwards, the S3 looks plain. I think they lost something here.

*The cabin: *
If I still had my old A3, I could just add the S3 badges to the steering wheel, instrument cluster and gear lever and it would look exactly the same. Apart from the seats, it is a bog standard A3 cabin with the badges. It is much cheaper looking than the MK2 TT and I was really disappointed. I was expecting a bit more exclusivity from an S-car.

*The engine:*
The reviews I have read about this engine have been contradictory, so I didnâ€™t know what expect really. What I found out is that the engine has a lot of turbo-lag. Until 3K revs, the car is normal (not slow, but not fast either). When the turbo kicks in, it is mind-blowing how fast that thing goes. I tried overtaking in 3rd gear (I was joining the motorway at 40mph) and BOOM! When I noticed I was doing 100mph in the same gear. Mind blowing really. Your spine feels glued to the seats and you think your kidneys are out of place. It just happens that in city traffic, itâ€™s difficult to drive smoothly, as when the turbo kicks in, the power surge is really strong and you really move forwards much quicker than with the turbo off, making you hit the brakes very often.

The exhaust noise is extremely disappointing. Where the TTâ€™s exhaust sounds rasp and sporty, the S3 sounds struggling to cope with that power output. IT feels like youâ€™re forcing the engine too much and doesnâ€™t sound sporty at all. I was totally underwhelmed about that exhaust note.

*The ride:*
At low speeds and motorway cruising the car feels quite comfortable, but once you hit the uneven roads the suspension is really bumpy. On b-roads, when driving hard, the car feels unsettled and doesnâ€™t have the poise of the TT. I wouldnâ€™t take B-roads with my wife on the passenger seats as she would be throwing up all over my dashboard in no time.

*The handling:*
Although the car goes where you point it, the steering is not communicative as the TT. Itâ€™s difficult to know where your inputs are correct and on the twisties I found myself slowing down a bit more than I would do with the TT just because I wasnâ€™t sure the car would cope with it, while the TT felt precise from the first time.

*Conclusions:*
Overall, this car feels wrong. Where the TT feels like a perfectly engineered piece of machinery that flows from corner to corner with composure and gives you a big smile in your face, the S3 feels like someone bought a bog standard A3, changed dampers, springs, added a turbo, some bodykit and even though the car is fast on the straights, it doesnâ€™t feel right. The engine noise, the suspension and handling, it feels all like the car wasnâ€™t designed to be driven really hard.
You can also feel very well the additional weight this car is carrying and you really miss things like Magnetic Ride and ASF.

â€œS3â€ and â€œsmoothnessâ€ donâ€™t go in the same sentence unless there is the word â€œlackâ€ as well. This car feels unsettling a lot of times and where I have been at very high speeds on my TT*, when I got to 20mph slower on the S3 I was feeling frightened and released the throttle.

Coming back to the TT after my day-long test drive made me really appreciate the work the engineers have done in this car. Its acceleration doesnâ€™t feel as bombastic as the S3, but I believe I could go through my test-drive B-roads a lot quicker on my car.

The whole experience felt underwhelming and the car doesnâ€™t feel any special. A standard 1.6 A3 with leather interior and piano-black trim would look pretty much the same.

Just to make something clear, this isnâ€™t a bad car. It does appeal to some people, but if I was going to spend that kind of money and there wasnâ€™t an MK2 TT, I would definitely go to another brand/car as I think there are better options out there.

** Always within the speed limit, of course. * :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Are you gonna swap then?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Widget said:


> Are you gonna swap then?


Hummmm... Not in this life time, I'm afraid... :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I had a look round one & took it for a little spin on Saturday (it was their demo car up for sale at Â£31K  ).

It was nice but nothing special & i'd certainly take the new TT over the new S3 anyday of the week.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Interesting review.

However i feel a little biased. I agree the TT is far pretttier and eye catching. Handling wise i found the S3 to be just as good as the TT. but the progressive steering takes a little time to get used to maybe this was what you found unsettling :?

I don't understand how you say the car is difficult to drive at low speeds mine feels far more refined cruising round town than the TT IMO and my turbo kicks in at 2k revs not 3k :?

As long as we're both happy with our cars and choice then that's all that matters. 

I'd be extremely suprised if they offered you a "big" discount as they are restricting numbers to 1500 units per year in the UK and i haven't come across anyone who has managed to get more than Â£500 off. :?

Except me because i took a cancelled order


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Interesting review.
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate
> ...


Lucky you! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I wonder how a factory 2.0T 270hp TTQ will drive? That would be the true comparison.

Or kit the S3 with mag dampers and a weight loss exercise.

The 2.0T fwd is lighter, and equiped with mag dampers it should feel less laggy and more sprightly.

A more highly boosted engine will feel more on off if one is used to the milder tuned unit.

Whilst I applaud the improved handling on the TT, I'd still prefer the S3.

BTW slightly off topic - did anyone read the Autocar TT, Golf, Leon and Octavia test in Autocar a couple of weeks ago?

Golf more fun and faster in wet. TT faster in dry.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> I wonder how a factory 2.0T 270hp TTQ will drive? That would be the true comparison.
> 
> Or kit the S3 with mag dampers and a weight loss exercise.
> 
> ...


I take it that was Vs the FWD TT?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

garyc said:


> I wonder how a factory 2.0T 270hp TTQ will drive? That would be the true comparison.
> 
> Or kit the S3 with mag dampers and a weight loss exercise.
> 
> ...


I did just recently, obviously can't comment on the TT, but was really impressed with my Golf's all round handling wet or dry, it certainly feels more planted on the wet (not under power) than my Impreza although that may be the Bridgestone RE070's. And i would certainly agree with the fun factor and although it does feel lacking in ooomph its deceptive with the turbo spinning from 1700 rpm


----------



## eko (Nov 5, 2006)

A very biased and therefore pointless review.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tehdarkstar,

Nice review with lots of compassion's between the two Audis. I feel you echo most of my feeling on both cars. If a dealer is giving you full list on yours and a discount on the S3 you can only assume the S3s are not selling at all. (Ive got full list on TT too - so its the best car Ive had for resale  ) I like the fact the S3s numbers are limited.

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how a factory 2.0T 270hp TTQ will drive? That would be the true comparison.
> ...


It was all the VAG brand fwd 2.0T cars.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I had the same choice to make and chose the S3!

After my initial short love affair with the 2.0T TT I drove the S3 and was far more impressed with the handling and driving experience of the car.

It is the quattro that makes a difference and the superb surge from the K04 2.0T.

Each to their own but I am very confident I would make the same choice again.

I managed a substantial discount on the S3. The dealers have ordered a few in the wait for the rush but it has not come yet. As with the old S3 people have to see tham around before ordering.

Steve


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Next week's Autocar has a full road test of the S3, should be interesting.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

eko said:


> A very biased and therefore pointless review.


Thanks! BTW, if I didn't say so before, these are MY views on the car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its always biased when it doesnt meet someone else opinion. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice review


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

The Autocar road test is out they have given the S3 a very good review indeed, plus it's bloody fast 8)

If you own or want an S3 get yourself a copy of Autocar today!!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> The Autocar road test is out they have given the S3 a very good review indeed, plus it's bloody fast 8)
> 
> If you own or want an S3 get yourself a copy of Autocar today!!


Already have 



> Best quick Audi ever


  

That's some statement 

http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews/RoadTestsHistory/Audi-A3-S3/224171/


----------



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

digimeisTTer check out audi-sport.net. Quite a few of the guys on there are negotiating good discounts on the new S3.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > The Autocar road test is out they have given the S3 a very good review indeed, plus it's bloody fast 8)
> ...


I wonder what the mk2 TT would have been like IF Audi had used the same 265bhp engine and Quattro?

Opportunity missed.....


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> I wonder what the mk2 TT would have been like IF Audi had used the same 265bhp engine and Quattro?
> 
> Opportunity missed.....


I'll be amazed if that drivetrain isn't in the TT for the 2008MY towards the autumn. They're just using the S3 as a test-bed before dropping it in the TT  :lol:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Audi ought to get a faster TT-S/RS out there or they will have missed a huge opportunity to make something very special. I don't think that this 2.0T FSI is the right engine for that, though...

The guys at Autocar really loved the S3, even though they commented about how unsettled the suspenson can be in road irregularities when travelling at high speed. I have to say I was surprised.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Strangely - you thought it was rubbish  :wink:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Strangely - you thought it was rubbish  :wink:


Yep... I was really surprised. But hey, what do I know about cars, right?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Well I cant decide if I should get another TT or an S3 

Need to decide tomorrow if I want the TT :-*

Jonathan


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Why buy another TT immediately after you've just sold one? or are you planning on a TTR or a 3.2?


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Why buy another TT immediately after you've just sold one? or are you planning on a TTR or a 3.2?


No it would be another 2.0TTC. Sold the bugger and cant find anything better to replace it with other than maybe the S3. If it looked better it would be a no brainer 

Guess where I am says loads about the TT. Obviously highlights my own personality disorders  I usually buy 2 or 3 new cars a year, but this would be a first if I got the same model one after another. I have had 9 scoobies and 2 S3's before , but all of them have had other cars in between apart from trading up one Scooby to a P1 and replacing one Scooby that got nicked.

Need a new car for the 1st of March anyway


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

ChinsVXR said:


> ...I usually buy 2 or 3 new cars a year....


Does that not cost you an absolute fortune, or do you do OK because you buy cars just released?
If you want a tin top then the S3 for me - are there not any demos coming up for sale? Selling a TTC then buying another one after a few weeks would be [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Why not buy an A3 sline, chip it, add some RS4s for Â£800, change the badge - no one will know.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Why not buy an A3 sline, chip it, add some RS4s for Â£800, change the badge - no one will know.


_"Thanks to stronger pistons, beefier conrods, all-new bearings and a strengthened cylinder block, the bottom end is virtually brand new.

On top of this, the cylinder head has been redesigned (compared with the Golf GTi's), including a revised intake system, and both the turbocharger and intercooler are bigger, allowing a maximum boost pressure of 1.2bar. Thatâ€™s unusually high for a regular production car, and a good indication of how serious a performance car the S3 really is."_

:lol: :lol: Fool!


----------

